# Is Anyone Still Fishing?



## Cat Mangler (Mar 25, 2012)

Besides Patrick and Brandon anyways? Lol

Anywho,

First December small mouth, make that 2

























Also, my first December river fish. If I can pull one in January, I will have caught a flowing water fish 12/12 months. January and February, I will become a member of the 12 month small mouth club!

Both caught on creek chubs in slack 2-5' of water adjacent to deeper current.


----------



## dytmook (May 3, 2015)

I want to get out. I've been sick and busy. Bad combo. Good work.


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

Cat Mangler said:


> Besides Patrick and Brandan


I ain't ever gonna stop 
Nice job and Good luck on the Jan fish


----------



## brandonw (Jun 24, 2015)

Nice smallies! Those look like dandies any month of the year. You get measurements?


----------



## Cat Mangler (Mar 25, 2012)

Thanks BW, first was 17", second just barely stretched to 14".


----------



## Tom 513 (Nov 26, 2012)

Once I finish my living room remodel I'm either going to try for the Saug things or head south for trout.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

I got a handfull of crappies Sunday morn at rfl. Jigs


----------



## Eatsleepfish (Aug 3, 2008)

Wait, I still fish?! I thought I was just really good with photoshop 

Nice smallies man. I'm missing Jan-Mar for those guys(I had March, but the dang fish spit the hook). At least I know how to catch saugeye 12 months a year...


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

Wait, people actually stop fishing?


----------



## Cat Mangler (Mar 25, 2012)

Eatsleepfish said:


> Wait, I still fish?! I thought I was just really good with photoshop
> 
> Nice smallies man. I'm missing Jan-Mar for those guys(I had March, but the dang fish spit the hook). At least I know how to catch saugeye 12 months a year...


With Photoshop skills like that, feel free to email me one of them slobs for the frying pan!



fallen513 said:


> Wait, people actually stop fishing?


 Perhaps the word "catching" should have been used instead? Lol I know the stench of skunk is getting thicker on me with each week going by!


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Tom 513 said:


> Once I finish my living room remodel I'm either going to try for the Saug things or head south for trout.


...south...


----------



## Tom 513 (Nov 26, 2012)

Saugeye Tom said:


> ...south...


Kentucky


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Tom 513 said:


> Kentucky


Ok...I've heard about a spot or 3 there....


----------



## MuskyFan (Sep 21, 2016)

Was out Friday all day. Not looking too good this weekend. Towing the boat in snow and ice doesn't sound like fun. But I'm sure I'll be back out again before the lakes freeze up.


----------



## crappietime (Sep 20, 2014)

Cat Mangler said:


> Besides Patrick and Brandon anyways? Lol
> 
> Anywho,
> 
> ...


----------



## crappietime (Sep 20, 2014)

Hello, longtime lurker first time poster. I mainly fish caesar creek until it freezes. Yesterday was a good day on the water. Caught a variety of fish as deep as 40 feet mostly on a jigging spoon. Love this website.


----------



## etphoto (Dec 5, 2016)

If the rain stops my brother and I plan on a fishing trip tomorrow.

Sent from mTalk


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

A couple hours last nite - not so great-- should have stuck with the fly-rod !


----------



## Cat Mangler (Mar 25, 2012)

garhtr said:


> A couple hours last nite - not so great-- should have stuck with the fly-rod !
> View attachment 224945
> View attachment 224946
> View attachment 224947


3 species? Looks great to me man!


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Saugeye Tom said:


> Ok...I've heard about a spot or 3 there....


Spots? Uht oh. U Bess'nt!


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

I


MassillonBuckeye said:


> Spots? Uht oh. U Bess'nt!


I'm not


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Saugeye Tom said:


> I
> I'm not


Maybe jus a little bit?


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

MassillonBuckeye said:


> Maybe jus a little bit?


NOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

What if I asked reaaaaaaaaaaal nice like?


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

MassillonBuckeye said:


> What if I asked reaaaaaaaaaaal nice like?


Lmao.....


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Saugeye Tom said:


> Lmao.....




Sorry thread, I was bored.


----------



## FishermanMike (Nov 28, 2012)

Any fish in December is a good one to me! Some good looking ones here, nice work.


----------



## strongto (Apr 1, 2013)

I have truly become a much happier person once I discovered I could catch fish all winter long. My favorite winter fishing is when there's snow on the ground. It's so beautiful, peaceful and quiet. But as far as fishing now, I've been getting out after saugs, white bass and hybrids primarily. Hit a couple little smallies November 30. Got out last night and got two sauger, one of which was 16" Fish Ohio.


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

strongto said:


> I have truly become a much happier person once I discovered I could catch fish all winter long. My favorite winter fishing is when there's snow on the ground. It's so beautiful, peaceful and quiet. But as far as fishing now, I've been getting out after saugs, white bass and hybrids primarily. Hit a couple little smallies November 30. Got out last night and got two sauger, one of which was 16" Fish Ohio.


I want to be happy again.


----------



## HOUSE (Apr 29, 2010)

Smitty and I rejoined the band and have been hitting the water in the kayaks. The rivers are hard to pattern when the temps are in the 50's, but I've been having some great days out there still. 119 fish on Monday, but the biggest was only 16 inches, lol. I'll get a report up once I upload my pics.


----------



## MuskyFan (Sep 21, 2016)

Went to Caesar for a few hours this afternoon. Graphed a ton of baitfish but saw nothing chasing them except for Terns. Watched them dive bomb a couple schools. Was fishing for Muskie but didn't hook up with any.

Been having some interference problems after swapping bow and dash graphs. Spent some time working on them. Got a ferrite ring coming from HB that should help.


----------



## etphoto (Dec 5, 2016)

My brother and I went to Wormies today. Just found out they stocked Trout last week. If you don't mind paying to fish Wormies is a nice lake. On Route 50 just over the Ohio border in Indiana. It is hard finding a place to fish for trout in December around the Cincinnati area so my brother and I took advantage of the nice day.

Sent from mTalk


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

etphoto said:


> My brother and I went to Wormies today. Just found out they stocked Trout last week. If you don't mind paying to fish Wormies is a nice lake. On Route 50 just over the Ohio border in Indiana. It is hard finding a place to fish for trout in December around the Cincinnati area so my brother and I took advantage of the nice day.
> 
> Sent from mTalk


Get any?


----------



## etphoto (Dec 5, 2016)

Saugeye Tom said:


> Get any?


I got two bites and missed them. My brother caught two crappies, no trout. 

Probably like everyone else on this forum, its nice to caught them but just getting out is what I like.


Sent from mTalk


----------



## DLarrick (May 31, 2011)

HOUSE said:


> Smitty and I rejoined the band and have been hitting the water in the kayaks. The rivers are hard to pattern when the temps are in the 50's, but I've been having some great days out there still. 119 fish on Monday, but the biggest was only 16 inches, lol. I'll get a report up once I upload my pics.


Does seem like the river is real hard to pattern on a day only catching 119 fish. Step your game up man.


----------



## Tom 513 (Nov 26, 2012)

etphoto said:


> My brother and I went to Wormies today. Just found out they stocked Trout last week. If you don't mind paying to fish Wormies is a nice lake. On Route 50 just over the Ohio border in Indiana. It is hard finding a place to fish for trout in December around the Cincinnati area so my brother and I took advantage of the nice day.
> 
> Sent from mTalk


Huh? they stocked trout in that mud hole, you sure


----------



## etphoto (Dec 5, 2016)

Tom 513 said:


> Huh? they stocked trout in that mud hole, you sure


Yeap, pretty sure. Guy next to us caught one. 

Sent from mTalk


----------



## snmcc (Dec 24, 2014)

I just buy new gear all winter....It would be cheaper to fish.


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

Had a fun evening today, nothing big but numbers were fair and I had the river all too myself.






















Good luck and keep Fishing !


----------



## chris1162 (Mar 12, 2008)

flannel carp and i had a good time out on the mighty ohio today. We boated 15 blues with jareds 35" fish being the biggest.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

very nice job chris n jared!


----------



## Mean Morone (Apr 12, 2004)

I went to TN last week and had a blast. 73 fish caught between my buddy and I in 3 days of fishing. Fish included 1 walleye, 1 spotted bass, 5 smallmouths and the rest hybrids and stripers. I hope to go again first of the year.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Can I


Mean Morone said:


> I went to TN last week and had a blast. 73 fish caught between my buddy and I in 3 days of fishing. Fish included 1 walleye, 1 spotted bass, 5 smallmouths and the rest hybrids and stripers. I hope to go again first of the year.


I wanna go!!!!


----------



## Mean Morone (Apr 12, 2004)

Saugeyefisher said:


> Can I
> 
> I wanna go!!!!


I love fishing down there. Don't have to worry about dodging spoons if you get too close to shore and you don't have to worry about getting on someone's rock in their honey hole. Vast bodies of water with tons of fish for everyone. That state treats it's fisherman right.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Right on man. Illadd it to the bucket list!!!


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

Anyone braving the rain tomorrow or is everyone deer hunting ?? 
I'm going to give fishing a shot if it's not raining tooooo hard and creeks don't jump up toooo much.
Good luck and keep Fishing !


----------



## brandonw (Jun 24, 2015)

I'll be out tomorrow. Hitting either CJ or river depending on conditions


----------



## MuskyFan (Sep 21, 2016)

garhtr said:


> Anyone braving the rain tomorrow or is everyone deer hunting ??
> I'm going to give fishing a shot if it's not raining tooooo hard and creeks don't jump up toooo much.
> Good luck and keep Fishing !


Wanted to take the boat out but with temps dropping below freezing again for several days I don't want to have a giant icicle on wheels sitting in the driveway. Guess I'll start my Christmas shopping early.


----------



## Eatsleepfish (Aug 3, 2008)

Tomorrow night?! Shoot I'm going tonight for the warm up!


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

Wasn't the morning I was hoping for but I'll take it for Dec.
Caught a halfdozen paper thin crappie about 7" long just before daybreak, once it was light enough to see I realized there were small dying shad everywhere. I changed to a fly I thought would imitate the dying masses of shad let it get a little deeper and -bingo-
A solid strike  Caught 3 carp, lost a nice catfish and picked off a few more small crappie.





























Good luck and keep Fishing!


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

on the fly Garhtr.... nice!!


----------



## Eatsleepfish (Aug 3, 2008)

The dreaded 30s are upon us. Apparently Garhtr knows what he is doing with this winter fishing. Very nice! I could learn a thing or two from you. I was hitless yesterday and today while throwing everything, with every technique, and at a few different spots and locations. I had one fatal mistake that probably cost me some fish. Unlike every other time in the past 6 weeks, I decided not to bring my waders so I could go somewhere I don't fish much and just make it easy. I wasn't there long when a dozen gulls came by for an all out feeding frenzy. They were going bonkers while busting shad for 20 minutes straight in the middle of the river. I guess I need to bring my waders from here on out.


----------



## etphoto (Dec 5, 2016)

Was off today so my brother and I decided to trying a local pay lake. They haven't stocked since 12/7 but still caught one Rainbow. Sunny but very windy.

"edit" Took pic out, can't get it to upload.


----------



## MuskyFan (Sep 21, 2016)

Must be one of them trick 3D pictures...


etphoto said:


> Was off today so my brother and I decided to trying a local pay lake. They haven't stocked since 12/7 but still caught one. Sunny but very windy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

I'm still trying but it has been slow and the fish have been small.














Good luck and keep fishing !


----------



## Mean Morone (Apr 12, 2004)

Might head back down to TN next week.


----------



## MuskyFan (Sep 21, 2016)

Keeping an eye on the weather to see when I can get the boat back out. Not too keen on being out in the rain all day then having it freeze for 3-4 days without a chance for it to dry out. Lack of work right now makes it easier to take off for a day.


----------



## strongto (Apr 1, 2013)

Got out on Wednesday hoping for hybrids but only came up with a couple gar and a drum.


----------



## Bigguy513 (Jun 7, 2015)

strongto said:


> Got out on Wednesday hoping for hybrids but only came up with a couple gar and a drum.


Stubborn' winter time stripes... gotta' love em'. They sure do balloon up during the winter holidays like the rest of us. Too many treats I guess.


----------



## strongto (Apr 1, 2013)

Bigguy513 said:


> Stubborn' winter time stripes... gotta' love em'. They sure do balloon up during the winter holidays like the rest of us. Too many treats I guess.
> 
> View attachment 226700


I read Robs report the other day. Sounds like you've had some good luck lately. I haven't had a chance to get out much and when I have it hasn't been great.


----------



## Bigguy513 (Jun 7, 2015)

strongto said:


> I read Robs report the other day. Sounds like you've had some good luck lately. I haven't had a chance to get out much and when I have it hasn't been great.


Winter time is very tough. You have to really think outside the box and expand your searches. Much more bad luck than good luck without a doubt for me. I can't speak for HOUSE. Him and SMITTYFISHER are the winter time wizards when it comes to pinning down local Hybrid patterns in cold weather.

I did come across this post on FB the other day. Jaw about hit the floor lol... that thing is so puffy it looks like it got stung by a bee!


----------



## Crawdude (Feb 6, 2013)

garhtr said:


> View attachment 225730
> 
> Good luck and keep Fishing!


I really like how you tied those wooly buggers, with long tails and hackle. I was just reading an article on Tacticle Fly Fisher about a Scottish version of the wooly bugger called The Humongous, basically what you tied. I like the theory of longer feathers creating more movement. I plan on tying up some this winter.

http://www.tacticalflyfisher.com/blog/the-humongous-wooly-bugger-fly-tying-tutorial


----------



## crappietime (Sep 20, 2014)

went to caesar creek on wednesday Alot of boats out on a very nice december day. Caught crappies and white bass at 15 to 30 feet deep. Water temps. at about 40 degrees. Lots of fun using a bladebait also a crappie jig.


----------



## Eatsleepfish (Aug 3, 2008)

Strongto and I got out for some trout fishing yesterday and hit them hard on the last day of the year. We managed 18 total with a few losses and numerous short strikes. I was thrilled to finally add brown trout to my list and ended up with 10 for the day. Strongto got the big fish of the day @ 11.5in. It seemed like a giant compared to the other fish we caught lol It was cool targeting a new species and although neither of us knew what we were doing, we learned a lot along the way. The trout were very aggressive and the strikes we could see reminded me of smallmouth. They were everywhere. Hugging the bank, sitting in the middle of heavy current, shallow, deep, on current seams, you name it. All, but one was caught on small spinners(yellow really worked well). Strongto worked some flies with no luck and got one with a crawler.

Here are a couple of mine.

upload images free

upload images free


----------



## Cat Mangler (Mar 25, 2012)

I love catching brownies man! Haven't broke 8-9" I don't think, but those little boogers are a great fight on light tackle!


----------



## Tom 513 (Nov 26, 2012)

Eatsleepfish, I have to ask where? the Mad river? I 'm hoping to post some trout pix soon too


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

First fish of the New Year, I sure hope I catch something bigger than this in 17







That's the smallest crappie I've ever seen .
Good luck and keep Fishing !


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

Garthr, did u actually feel that monster hit your line.


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

SMBHooker said:


> Garthr, did u actually feel that monster hit your line.


No, it was actually dying, it was mixed in with a bunch of small shad of similar size. I was surprised to see a crappie that small, I thought last year's fry would be larger. 
Good luck and keep Fishing !


----------



## EStrong (Jul 23, 2014)

garhtr said:


> First fish of the New Year, I sure hope I catch something bigger than this in 17
> View attachment 226850
> That's the smallest crappie I've ever seen .
> Good luck and keep Fishing !


Naaaaawww, that's not a real fish! That's one of those Storm Wild Eye Swim Shads.... isn't it??? LOL...


----------



## Tom 513 (Nov 26, 2012)

Quote I was surprised to see a crappie that small, )You havent fished with Me


----------



## MuskyFan (Sep 21, 2016)

Spent about six hours on Caesar Creek today fishing the south end for anything that would hit. Threw Muskie cranks and dawgs, bass cranks, jigs, swimbaits, and a couple Walleye baits. Fished timber, rocks, flats and points. Not one hit. But it was a wonderful, fog covered way to start the new year. Far better than sitting at work looking YouTube videos on my computer (we have no work right now).

One thing I found was that most sonar returns were 20' or deeper with one exception of an enormous cloud that ran from 3' - 35' near the bridge. Some were as deep as 45' in the channel south of the bridge. Hung up a Muskie dawg in 38 FOT and almost didn't get it back. Only had about 5' of rope left to hold on to.


----------



## crappie4me (Jan 25, 2009)

me and bro in law went to stonelick this morning in the fog.caught 24 crappie from the bank.had 8 in the basket between 10 and 12 inches.turned them back in to maybe catch again in the spring. for jan 2nd it was definitely a nice surprise.


----------



## Cat Mangler (Mar 25, 2012)

crappie4me said:


> me and bro in law went to stonelick this morning in the fog.caught 24 crappie from the bank.had 8 in the basket between 10 and 12 inches.turned them back in to maybe catch again in the spring. for jan 2nd it was definitely a nice surprise.


Almost like we're gonna have two falls and two winters! Lol good ole Ohio!


----------



## Bigguy513 (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## brandonw (Jun 24, 2015)

Fish Ohio Gill. Lookin forward to seeing what the 2017 pin will look like. Caught two over 9" yesterday at a private pond near Dayton.


----------

